# Tool box



## Johnboy (25 Feb 2017)

I have been playing around with Fusion 360 CAD and this is a tool box I have been working on. Not my design but pinched off the web. Fusion includes rendering, I need to sort out the grain direction on some of the faces. Fusion is free for hobbyists and small companies (turnover up to $100,000).


----------



## Johnboy (26 Feb 2017)

I have added the drawer pulls. Still having problems with the grain directions. If you post about anything other than Sketchup it seems to be ignored here!!


----------



## sunnybob (26 Feb 2017)

Thats because most of us cant even manage sketch up, let alone some other computer tech stuff.


----------



## AES (26 Feb 2017)

What he said!

AES


----------



## Brentingby (26 Feb 2017)

It looks good to me.

As for the texture alignment, surely there's somewhere you can ask someone who knows how to fix that. If it was SketchUp, there are many people here who could help.



> If you post about anything other than Sketchup it seems to be ignored here!!



Not true.


----------



## Droogs (28 Feb 2017)

With regard to your grain alignment problem, have you tried just rotating a copy of the original reerence tile and naming it xx graing horizontal and the original xx grain vertical and then referencing them directly for the corresponding face they will be used on. I had to do this in a couple of the older cad programs i have

hth


----------



## nev (28 Feb 2017)

Nice box by the way


----------



## Stanleymonkey (28 Feb 2017)

Not much help with this, but...

I wanted to say how impressive the design looks - I thought it was the nicked photo from the web and I scrolled down looking for the plans!

can I ask what sort of dimensions? It looks really good.


----------



## Johnboy (4 Mar 2017)

It measures 466 x 274 x 335 high. To make things clear I got the design from a picture I found on the web but have modeled it from scratch in fusion. 

John


----------



## Johnboy (5 Mar 2017)

I have made a short video showing how once the joints are set up you can easily show the tool box being opened etc.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmTbcFogYWo

John


----------



## AES (5 Mar 2017)

IF it's any help at all, this design looks very much like a "Tool Makers Chest" that I inherited from my Dad when he died. I believe the basic design is quite common - the major difference I see between yours John and my Dad's (and several others I've seen) is that the top compartment does not have the 2 cantilever trays - just a deep open cavity for larger items. And the front panel (lockable on his) covers all the drawers when the chest is closed and drops down and "slides into the carcase" to make a small ledge to rest mics, etc, on when in use. 

My Dad's is very battered and "one of these fine wet days" I'll get around to refurbishing it, including replacing all the green baize linings in the drawers and on the drop down.

Apparently tool makers and other precision fitters used them for storing delicate items such as micrometers, verniers, trammels, slip gauges, calipers, etc, etc.

I'm not sure what the wood is on my Dad's (a nice hard wood, maybe oak?) but I'm guessing he bought it in the 1920's/30's. It has a barely discernible Raybone Chesterman badge on it.

Some time ago when I was net surfing I found a site showing a company (US I seem to remember) which still makes them and refurbishes old ones. I also seem to recall that the company concerned makes them mainly for the high-precision tool companies such as Rabone, etc. Sorry, but I can't for the life of me remember what the site was called but I'm sure Google would help if you're interested.

I also seem to recall that in good condition these can fetch good money with collectors.

Yours will obviously become a family heirloom, just like I regard my Dad's.

Very nice looking design. Sorry I haven't a clue about the software (ANY software actually :roll: ) but wish you all the best with it, it looks lovely.

AES

AES


----------



## AES (2 May 2017)

QUOTE: cheep UNQUOTE:

And that's supposed to mean what exactly (apart from the noise a little bird makes)?

AES


----------



## lurker (2 May 2017)

AES":3akecswf said:


> QUOTE: cheep UNQUOTE:
> 
> And that's supposed to mean what exactly (apart from the noise a little bird makes)?
> 
> AES



Ignore it, he looks like a spammer


----------



## bugbear (2 May 2017)

IME, tools boxes get filled, and tools are really heavy.

So I wouldn't include the cantilevered compartments; I think the cantilevers would be doomed.

Even cantilevered sewing boxes (quite a standard design) tend to be broken when
I see them at auction/car boots.

BugBear


----------



## AES (2 May 2017)

Thanks for the tip lurker. I DID wonder! (I see that post has gone now).

FWIW, I agree with the point about cantilever, and tools being heavy. I had a metal cantilever box, and it was almost too heavy to lift (especially since my back prob). It now sits on the floor in my shop, simply as a repository for big tools that I don't use very often.

Even my Dad's old box (see above) now just sits in the shop, it never goes anywhere - but it IS (better said, "will be") a very nice old thing.

AES


----------

